# Wondering about wandering jew



## Turfrantula (May 12, 2020)

Is wandering jew plant toxic to Ts?

Ive had this jew in my house and have take many cuttings from it for Lord only knows how long. Id like to incorporate live plants in my enclosures. I know terrestrial ts are going to rip it to shreds so it will most likely be in an arboreal enclosure. Ive let it get pretty dry a few times and kept it in low light and it seems hardy. As always any and all info is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## moricollins (May 12, 2020)

It's unlikely to cause any problems with a tarantula. Tarantulas aren't going to eat the plant, and even if they did it's not going to cause harm, at least as far as I'm aware. 

Many people keep this plant in with frogs/reptiles/etc.


----------



## The Snark (May 12, 2020)

No known toxins but->
"Some members of the genus _Tradescantia_ may cause allergic reactions in pets (especially cats and dogs) characterised by red, itchy skin. Notable culprits include _T. albiflora_ (Scurvy Weed), _T. spathacea_ (Moses In The Cradle), and _T. pallida_ (Purple Heart)."
It seems unlikely exoskeletal animals would be prone to urticaria as it is an interaction between an iiritant and the immune system confined to the dermal layers, especially the dermis, mostly in mammals.


----------



## Whiplash Girlchild (Jul 25, 2020)

I would say go for it, beautiful color and shape, however, it does grow fairly quickly and it all directions, might be hard to maintain or prune in a terrarium.


----------



## liquidfluidity (Apr 28, 2021)

I have seen these used in many terrarium builds. Compared to Pothos, less invasive and grows lower. Getting ready to try some myself

Crap! Just saw how old this is.....


----------

